# Mr Tint Glasgow



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Anybody ever used this fella in glasgow? Good bad ok???


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Meant to be pretty good as is http://www.tinttech.net/ (there's a falkirk one as well)


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Was speaking to mr tint today might be going to see him tomorrow morning! Then next is going to be the alloy wheel refurbish. Can anyone recomend a good diesel remaper in the glasgow/dumbarton area as well?


----------



## bozo (May 7, 2008)

wouldn't go there diamond tints seems to be the best one heres the website diamondtints.com hope it helps


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

its not something i like to say about people,but i went to use him before and the couple of time i spoke to him before i went to make my decision,it sounded like they aren't very professional,but they where cheap  so you have to learn bye your mistakes sometimes


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Heard GRC are pretty good for Diesel Tuning http://www.glasgowremapcentre.co.uk/bmw-3-series-ecu-remap.html?Itemid=34


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

give xtreme auto tints a try aswell mate :thumb:

boys called ewan and he is pentagon trained and sorry to say he is one of my best mates  so im gonna say he is good but he is and he works to the highest standards, i wont slag any of the other guys off but you get what you pay for, but would ask more about what films there useing and not how cheap they do the tints mate some films are shocking :speechles just get the brand name and proof of what they use saves greiff in the long run if the tint is crap, just my 1p worth


----------



## stevie53 (Jun 26, 2007)

I used Pentagon in Cumberland St. the last time and was happy as larry with them.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

AWG. South Street.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Ill 2nd the south street guy


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

theres folk in ayr that are ment to be veryvery good, i had a look on google but couldnt find them and sadly i cant remember the name of them  maybe someone else will know them?


----------



## stevie53 (Jun 26, 2007)

AWG did do a good job on my first M5 but for the fact that they were caught ragging the **** out of it would lend me not to recommend them.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

haha class lol^^


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

big-daf said:


> give xtreme auto tints a try aswell mate :thumb:
> 
> boys called ewan and he is pentagon trained and sorry to say he is one of my best mates  so im gonna say he is good but he is and he works to the highest standards, i wont slag any of the other guys off but you get what you pay for, but would ask more about what films there useing and not how cheap they do the tints mate some films are shocking :speechles just get the brand name and proof of what they use saves greiff in the long run if the tint is crap, just my 1p worth


What are the good films then? I have no idea. And how much would you be looking at for a quality job?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've used Pentagon now for my last 3 cars, always do a first class job!!!

:thumb:


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

swiftshine said:


> What are the good films then? I have no idea. And how much would you be looking at for a quality job?


johnstons films are seen as a pretty poor film in the industry mate 
mr tint uses this on his £100 tints as far a ive been told and seen as it has a bit of a blueish look to it like ya see on import people carriers

suntec, solaris films are good films used by alot of guys in the industry but TBH anything apart from johnstons would be worth the money mate depending on what kind of car you have prices will depend on different companys


----------

